# Hymer handbook



## starfishjcb (Nov 26, 2011)

Just bought hymer544 and looking for a handbook in English can anyone help


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Have moved this to the Hymer forum; try looking down the recent posts there - I think someone else was looking for a handbook recently?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Look on ebay, type in hymer in search and scroll through and you will find hymeruk are selling manuals for 2001 models for £7 with free pp - this is likely to include B544 (I previously had a 2002 B544 and got one from them for £10). They give a tel. number if you need to check up with them - you don't say what year model you have. They also say that they have other manuals. You can also download in pdf form.

David.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Just email hymer, as i did, tell them the model and age of the vehicle and they'll send you one. well they sent me one.

HTH


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: hymer handbook*



starfishjcb said:


> Just bought hymer544 and looking for a handbook in English can anyone help


Starfish,

I have it in PDF format for the 2006+ B544 models, I believe...

If you PM me your address, I'll email it to you.

Rgds
CD


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

He can't PM you unless he subscribes.

Colin


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

camallison said:


> He can't PM you unless he subscribes.


Good spot...

Starfish,

If you respond on this forum with your email address suitably compromised (e.g. starfish-at-googlemail-dot-com) so it doesn't attract spam watchers, I'll email the PDF manual to you.

Rgds
CD


----------



## starfishjcb (Nov 26, 2011)

*Hymes booklet*

I contacted hymer as suggested and they sent me a version to download so thanks all for your help


----------

